# How many miles per month do you drive for a ride sharing company?



## RideSharingTest (Aug 23, 2016)

This is a poll to see how many miles per month the average driver drives for a ride sharing company.

When making your selection, please just include miles put on your vehicle due to being actively involved in a ride sharing event.

Do not include miles for personal use. Do not include miles driven to get to a favorite ride sharing hot spot of yours and back. This is just the mileage one puts on their vehicle while they are actually doing a ride with a customer.

Please be honest and don't over exaggerate. Please do not guess. It would be great if you calculated your miles to the exact mileage and then made a vote in this poll.

Thanks


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

RideSharingTest said:


> This is a poll to see how many miles per month the average driver drives for a ride sharing company.
> 
> When making your selection, please just include miles put on your vehicle due to being actively involved in a ride sharing event.
> 
> ...


Actually, people should include the dead miles driving to location, those will be deducted on their tax return for expense.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

drexl_s said:


> Actually, people should include the dead miles driving to location, those will be deducted on their tax return for expense.


I agree.
I do over 300 miles a day sometimes.
I do 100 miles to get to work location then home again.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

I have excellent data on total miles, but not on trip only miles. Part time from May 20, 2016 to the writing of this message has been 9334.1 miles.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

drexl_s said:


> Actually, people should include the dead miles driving to location, those will be deducted on their tax return for expense.


Yes, half of the running is deadhead, if not more.


----------

